# ipod s'éteint en mode veille, écouteurs ne s'enfoncent pas



## Fannyfannette (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Ipod nano depuis plus d'un an (donc la garantis ne marche plus).
Un jour, mes écouteurs ne se sont plus enfoncés correctement dans la prise jack. Du coup lorsque l'Ipod se met en veille (habituellement l'écran est noir, mais la musique continue) la musique séteint. Idem lorsque j'écoute de la musique plus longtemps, l'Ipod se met en veille tout seul (donc la musique s'arrête).
J'ai déjà essayer de souffler dans la prise jack, d'y passer un coup d'aspirateur, de l'enfoncer par la force, d'insérer une aiguille ; rien n'y fait.
Que dois-je faire ? Help me !
Merci de m'aider


----------



## master-pc47 (1 Mars 2013)

a tu essayer avec une pompe a désouder ? sa peut marcher 

si ça marche pas ,je pense que il faudra désouder la prise Jack et en souder une autre (similaire)


----------

